# GURKHA NINJA Gurkha Ninja Churchill Cigar Review - Excellent, excellent smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The combination Brazilian & Cameroon tobaccos used in this blend are what I do believe "do it" for this cigar. The flavor does have that "cubanesqu...

Read the full review here: GURKHA NINJA Gurkha Ninja Churchill Cigar Review - Excellent, excellent smoke


----------

